# Young dubia roaches : why are they dying?



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not really to breed them, I just bought a big box and noticed babies appeared. I was quite happy..

They slowly grow up.. But eventually most of them will die after a month or so. Any idea why that could happen?

Always quote my messages so I get notified quickly!


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

...........


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

I am afraid that nobody can help you .... there can be 'hundreds' of reasons.


----------

